# Fabric yo-yo's



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

a few months ago I made a couple of hundred fabric yo-yo's, still can't figure ut why. and now I don't know what to do with them. Any suggestions on what to make with them?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

can you split them in half and make tree ornaments?


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

That's what I am starting to do. I am going to give some of them away to an ARTS class so they use them to make art. I was also thinking of making Garland out of them.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

errr, what are fabric yo-yos?


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Definitely Garland!


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

Ana Bluebird said:


> errr, what are fabric yo-yos?





Ana Bluebird said:


> errr, what are fabric yo-yos?





minxbay said:


> a few months ago I made a couple of hundred fabric yo-yo's, still can't figure ut why. and now I don't know what to do with them. Any suggestions on what to make with them?





DW said:


> Definitely Garland!


https://www.thespruce.com/basic-fabric-yo-yo-2977614


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

Ana Bluebird said:


> errr, what are fabric yo-yos?


http://www.patchworkposse.com/make-fabric-yo-yo/


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

minxbay said:


> a few months ago I made a couple of hundred fabric yo-yo's, still can't figure ut why. and now I don't know what to do with them. Any suggestions on what to make with them?


Make a yo-yo quilt would be my suggestion.


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Make a yo-yo quilt would be my suggestion.


Have given a lot of them away, getting the itch to make more. Don't know why I like to make them, I just do. Will probably make a quilt out of them eventually.


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm getting the itch to make them again. Still don't know why.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

minxbay said:


> I'm getting the itch to make them again. Still don't know why.


Looks like you have a yo yo quilt in your future. lol


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

I make them and then give them away to teachers so they can use in art projects for school. I also like to make hexie's and those I'm turning into a quilt.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

for some reason I like to make them also. sometimes when I get tired of knitting or reading i'll grab a bit of fabric from my basket and make up a dozen or so.

I made a couple garlands like someone else mentioned and put a pearl in the center of each and strung them across my mirror in the dining room and living room for valentines day and Christmas. the pictures are here somewhere. I got a bunch made with lace and I might use them as a cushion top. ~Georgia


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm like you, I like to make them, save them, then I end up giving them away to art departments so they can make stuff out of them. A lot of art teachers don't know what they are so it's a challenge for them to see what they can come up for their classes to make out of them.


----------

